# AP - Studies: CPR Often Performed Inadequately



## SafetyPro2 (Jan 18, 2005)

By LINDSEY TANNER, AP Medical Writer 

CHICAGO - CPR is often performed inadequately by doctors, paramedics and nurses, according to two studies of resuscitation efforts during cardiac arrest. 

Whether a stricken patient is in the hospital or on the way, the guidelines for administering cardiopulmonary resuscitation frequently are not followed. 

Among the problems commonly cited: Rescuers did not push hard enough or frequently enough on the victim's chest to restart the heart, and breathed air into the lungs too often — either mouth-to-mouth or through breathing tubes. 

_Read more here._


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Jan 18 2005, 08:14 PM
> * CHICAGO - CPR is often performed inadequately by doctors, paramedics and nurses, according to two studies of resuscitation efforts during cardiac arrest.
> *


 Notice they didn't say EMT's. :lol:


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 18, 2005)

> *
> The researchers explained that skills learned in the classroom can fall by the wayside in the stress-filled chaos of a real-life emergency. Also, they noted that chest compressions strong enough to break ribs are sometimes required, and rescuers can tire quickly. *



This is why in addition to the classroom training there needs to be scenario training as well.  At Toyota we had several training sessions a year where, after we recertified, we had one of our guys go out into the plant somewhere, fall down, get electrocuted, have chest pains, etc.  We would do full response.  We delay people starting so we don't have 4 or 5 people arriving at the same time.  Sometimes we would delay it up to 4 or 5 minutes (which would be really odd in real life).  Other officers not participating would stand around, be rubber neckers, ask questions, try to help... anything we can do to make it seem like real life.

I'm currently writing a book that has many scenarios with real life problems.  It should take me the next year or so to finish but it's fun writing it.

Chimp


----------



## Jon (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jan 18 2005, 08:41 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jan 18 2005, 08:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-SafetyPro_@Jan 18 2005, 08:14 PM
> * CHICAGO - CPR is often performed inadequately by doctors, paramedics and nurses, according to two studies of resuscitation efforts during cardiac arrest.
> *


Notice they didn't say EMT's. :lol: [/b][/quote]
 This one time, at the ambulance company....  


We have this one short and long-term rehab in the area that will call for an arrest and be doing half-assed CPR with 6 nurses and 4 docs standing around watching 2 techs pump and blow like they've never seen it done before.

A medic friend walked in, told the docs to "either help or get the f**k out of my way" and proceeded to pull the bed's CPR lever (to make it flat and hard) and tube the guy, get an IV, get the patient on a monitor, and push meds, all in the 4-6 minutes before the ambualnce showed up. (SINGLE PROVIDER ALS).

So I AM NOT SUPRISED

Jon


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 26, 2005)

This doesn't surprise me at all.

When I first started in the field my father told me "secrets" of EMS. Things that I'd learn on the street. One of which was that CPR is never done with the two handed, full body weight, 15 to 2 that we learn.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40sCutest_@Jan 26 2005, 03:45 PM
> * This doesn't surprise me at all.
> 
> When I first started in the field my father told me "secrets" of EMS. Things that I'd learn on the street. One of which was that CPR is never done with the two handed, full body weight, 15 to 2 that we learn.  *


 I do two handed.  Well, sort of.  I used to.  But now that I have needles and drugs I don't do much CPR anymore.  But I correct my crew when I see them doing it wrong.


----------



## Jon (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jan 26 2005, 09:13 PM
> * But now that I have needles and drugs I don't do much CPR anymore.  But I correct my crew when I see them doing it wrong. *


 Does the "high and mighty" attitude come with the Cert card, or is that something you learn during your first orientation?


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jan 28 2005, 09:19 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jan 28 2005, 09:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Jan 26 2005, 09:13 PM
> * But now that I have needles and drugs I don't do much CPR anymore. But I correct my crew when I see them doing it wrong. *


Does the "high and mighty" attitude come with the Cert card, or is that something you learn during your first orientation?


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Medic Student, you should know this...

During a code ALS has other things to do besides CPR, but it is also my job to make sure our interventions are actually helping the patient.  Ineffective CPR doesn't help, and since my role lets me see more of the whole patient care picture, it is my duty to make sure each step of the algorithm is being performed properly.

So


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 28, 2005)

MEOW!!

sorry... couldn't help it... Jon deserved it tho... I'm on your side Erika


----------



## MMiz (Jan 28, 2005)

I always thought it was the lowest person certified's job to do CPR while the Medic did their magic.  As a Basic this isn't about me siding with one person or another, but I really do believe we all have a place in the system when working a cardiac code.

Edit: I think it's safe to say I missed the joke... again.  <_<


----------



## Jon (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jan 28 2005, 01:43 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jan 28 2005, 01:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Medic Student, you should know this...

During a code ALS has other things to do besides CPR, but it is also my job to make sure our interventions are actually helping the patient.  Ineffective CPR doesn't help, and since my role lets me see more of the whole patient care picture, it is my duty to make sure each step of the algorithm is being performed properly.

So   [/b][/quote]
 C'mon, You know I was joking


----------



## MMiz (Jan 28, 2005)

Jon,

That's what I thought    :lol:


----------

